# Looking for On Demand DTG Fulfillment Service



## inksee (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a print on demand production and fulfillment partner to handle our drop ship needs. We need DTG, Dye Sub and Embroidery fulfillment services and anyone who can handle all of those would be an ideal partner. The most important process for us is DTG so if your company offers quality DTG printing and fulfillment with API connectivity, please contact me.

Also please note we deal in high volume of low quantity orders (POD) so if you are a small shop please do not respond to this post, we need effective and efficient printing/fulfillment.

Aaron 949-274-8377.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you looked at Print Aura - DTG Printing Services & T-Shirt Fulfillment


----------

